# clouser casting probs



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Tried a clouser the other day for the first time and man was that a flop. I'd gotten pretty decent with small popping bugs and as soon as I tried the clouser, my cast disappeared. No distance, knots, hit my head, wrapped around my arm, terrible. I figured with its weight it would be easier to cast. What changes in the cast to get a clouser going and staying straight? I was literally ducking every cast after it hit my head, it seemed to want to catch my ear no matter where I had the rod.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Maybe a longer,heavier rod......or a lighter fly.

That happens to me at times.I use a 9' #8 

Robin


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Hmmm. Odd, all I throw is clousers & I've never really had that issue. I always throw them on a 9' 9WT or a 9' 6WT! Keep at it bro!


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

yeah, weighted flies can be frustrating. Just remember, the line carries the lure in fly fishing (opposite of traditional fishing tackle), so the heavier the fly, the heavier the line you need to use in order to 'bring the fly along for the ride'. Also may need to adjust your tempo. You'll get it!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

Weighted flies also tend to uncover faults in your casting stroke as well, most commonly not letting your loop straighten out completely before beginning your next stroke or over exaggerating your strokes entirely.


----------



## testoner (Oct 18, 2014)

I agree with sling2sling in that the Clouser is really just highlighting some imperfections in your cast that the lighter flies didn't. The key is the stroke and letting the line to straighten properly. Due to the Clouser's weight, it removes energy from the fly line if start stroking forward or back while the fly is going the other way. Additionally, if it is hitting you, then you are stroking in a manner that puts the linear energy of the line coming at you. This is likely due to you not keeping the rod tip following a straight path. Practice again with a solid focus on keeping the rod tip following a straight path parallel to you and letting the line fully straighten.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

10-4, i have a 9' 5wt rod. i'll keep at it but now i'm paranoid of hooking my head, maybe i'll wear a helmet:thumbsup:


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Slow your rhythm down. and let the fly line load the rod and when loaded strip down with your left hand and shoot that clouser out there. The clouser and other weighted flies should do well with a 5wt.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Wear a big hat, as you've found out, form a BIGGER LOOP in your line by slowing down your rhythm down, (see above). Turn around and watch your backcast, you'll be surprised how much longer it takes that weighted fly to get to the end of the backcast. 
Slowing down your rhythm down doesn't just mean waiting longer before rod movement, it is also a slower accelerate and stop movement of the rod.

Oh, as for the clouser coming back at you from behind, watch where your rod tip is when you stop on the backcast. The fly is going to come back at that plane. Bet you're stopping at shoulder height, too low anyway.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

There is a certified master casting instructor on this forum that gives out free lessons. I don't think many understand the weight that designation carries with it. The next time he offers a lesson, you should make time to go. I am amazed at the amount of advice you can get over the internet from folks who haven't seen you cast. All good advice I'm sure....


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

I personally find no pleasure in casting clousers. Especially the ones with heavy eyes. Using a 5wt makes the problem even worse. If you want to cast the heavy eyes get get a 9 or 10wt. The 5wt will work OK if you are using flies with small lead but it is still not near as enjoyable as with smaller unweighted flies. A 5wt is not a good tool for big or heavy flies regardless of your skills. You can chuck and duck em' but it ain't no fun IMO. I much prefer to fly cast myself.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

My favorite to cast is a fast sink shooting head w/a heavy fly or a game changer. Now that's fun!!!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I wish everything would hit a popping bug, since that's apparently what I can work best lol.


----------



## tat (Oct 8, 2007)

Buried in these responses are (at least) 4 good pieces of advise:
1 - heavier &/or larger flies really require heavier line class (line class is more about casting than fishing)
2 - Clouser's and other weighted flies require you to open your loop; try to bring the fly through a really tight loop and you will be ducking 
3 - the weighted fly tends to highlight any casting issue, such as a tailing loop. A tailing loop would result in a knock on the back of your head (I speak from experience)
4 - Get some help: self diagnosis and correction of your casting issues (we've all got some) is tough and slow at best.

Finally, don't give up on the Clouser pattern, it is a really effect fly that works wonders in saltwater!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Yep, Clousers accentuate existing problems--but wait!*

I seldom use a Clouser because my casting isn't terribly great. 

With a 5wt rod, I'd not try to cast a Clouser over size 6 and then only a very light one. If you are fishing alone (I don't trust anybody in my boat casting a Clouser) you can cast sort of side arm and reduce the risk to yourself. Hats and glasses are a great idea and a jacket might help too.

Open up your loop a tad and you shouldn't get knots.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i totally agree with all of these posts. a weighted fly needs more energy.
you get that energy from:
the wt of the rod....i use 5 with poppers and 9 with the clousers.
the type of line.
and the energy in your backcast loop.
keep trying. it sounds like you want to learn how to fly fish.
you're doing the right thing....keep practicing.:thumbup:

jack


----------



## shadowwalker (Sep 9, 2010)

A little less hair and bead chain eyes will help that fly start to be come your friend. Let your flies and your skills grow together.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

More hair will allow a smoother casting stroke but it will also slow down the sink rate....it is all a compromise.

Bob Clouser ties his quite sparse for his own use.


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

use a thicker butted leader.... when casting heavy flies i normally go 60 30 20 down to some times a 15lb tippet and my 60lb is usually about 4 or 5 ft with 2 or 3 ft being 30 and my main tippet being 2 feet of 20. it helps flip the flies over and if you are having issues with the fly whipping and pulling to hard space your false casts out a little farther and slower. this allows time for the rod to absorb a little more of the weight of the fly also.. just trying a heavier wieght rod does wonders try a 8wt tfo rod  amazing rod


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

learn to double haul, if you get the double haul down you should be able to handle that clouser no prob.

This has been an interesting thread Ha!


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

Where was the wind? Was it blowing onto your rod arm, therefore pushing the fly onto you?


----------



## saltybum (Jul 15, 2014)

Boboe is right about the on shoulder wind. I cracked the tips of two rods with clousers before I learned what was going on. Learning the Belgian style cast will also help with keeping the loops and fly out from you. 
I am also very surprised no one said be sure to mash down your barbs. Makes it so much easier to remove flies from ears, necks etc.


----------

